# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل ثبتت هذه المقولة عن شيخ الاسلام: "من تكلم بلغة غير العربية لغير حاجة فهو منافق"؟

## متيم الشافعي

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


يقول ابن تيمية : من تكلم بلغة غير العربية لغير حاجــة فهو منافق    فهل هي ثابته عن شيخ الاسلام
*

----------


## جذيل

في اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم 1 / 461 نقل كراهة السلف ..

----------


## متيم الشافعي

وفقك الله اخي جذيل على سرعة الرد :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## جذيل

وانت جزيت خيرا على سرعة الدعاء .. : )
لكن ما معنى الكرهة عند السلف ..؟
هذه التي تحتاج الى تحرير .. 
وابن القيم ذكر في اول الاعلام ان الكرهة في عرفهم تعني التحريم ..!!

----------


## أبوعبيدة المصري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
قال "شيخ الإسلام" في الإقتضاء : " وحكم النطق بالعجمية في العبادات , من الصلاة , والقراءة , والذكر كالتلبية , والتسمية على الذبيحة وفي العقود والفسوخ كالنكاح واللعان وغير ذلك معروف في كتب الفقه .
وأما الخطاب بها من غير حاجة في أسماء الناس , والشهود كالتواريخ , ونحو ذلك فهو منهي عنه مع الجهل بالمعنى بلا ريب وأما مع العلم به فكلام أحمد بين في كراهته أيضا فإنه كره آذرماه ونحوه ومعناه ليس محرما " .
و قال في موضع اخر : " وأما اعتياد الخطاب بغير العربية التي هي شعار الإسلام ولغة القرآن حتى يصير ذلك عادة للمصر وأهله ولأهل الدار وللرجل مع صاحبه ولأهل السوق أو للأمراء أو لأهل الديوان أو لأهل الفقه فلا ريب أن هذا مكروه فإنه من التشبه بالأعاجم وهو مكروه كما تقدم " .
و ذكر شيخ الإسلام هذا الكلام في أكثر من موضع من كتبه 
راجع مجموع الفتاوى , و الفتاوى الكبرى , و كذلك إبطال الدليل , و غيرها .
و السلام عليكم

----------


## أبو عبدالله الشريف

> و قال في موضع اخر : " وأما اعتياد الخطاب بغير العربية التي هي شعار الإسلام ولغة القرآن حتى يصير ذلك عادة للمصر وأهله ولأهل الدار وللرجل مع صاحبه ولأهل السوق أو للأمراء أو لأهل الديوان أو لأهل الفقه فلا ريب أن هذا مكروه فإنه من التشبه بالأعاجم وهو مكروه كما تقدم " .


جزاكم الله خيراً ...

----------


## الياقوتي

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> قال "شيخ الإسلام" في الإقتضاء : " وحكم النطق بالعجمية في العبادات , من الصلاة , والقراءة , والذكر كالتلبية , والتسمية على الذبيحة وفي العقود والفسوخ كالنكاح واللعان وغير ذلك معروف في كتب الفقه .
> وأما الخطاب بها من غير حاجة في أسماء الناس , والشهود كالتواريخ , ونحو ذلك فهو منهي عنه مع الجهل بالمعنى بلا ريب وأما مع العلم به فكلام أحمد بين في كراهته أيضا فإنه كره آذرماه ونحوه ومعناه ليس محرما " .
> و قال في موضع اخر : " وأما اعتياد الخطاب بغير العربية التي هي شعار الإسلام ولغة القرآن حتى يصير ذلك عادة للمصر وأهله ولأهل الدار وللرجل مع صاحبه ولأهل السوق أو للأمراء أو لأهل الديوان أو لأهل الفقه فلا ريب أن هذا مكروه فإنه من التشبه بالأعاجم وهو مكروه كما تقدم " .
> و ذكر شيخ الإسلام هذا الكلام في أكثر من موضع من كتبه 
> راجع مجموع الفتاوى , و الفتاوى الكبرى , و كذلك إبطال الدليل , و غيرها .
> و السلام عليكم


ما شا الله زادك الله من فضله وزادك علماً ونفع بك المسلمين

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

أذكر أنّه مر بي حديث معزو إلى السلسة الصحيحة.
ولفظه:
( من كان يحسن العربية فلا يتكلم بالأعجمية؛ فإنّه يورث النفاق)
ولم يتيسر لي مراجعة السلسلة.
فحبذا أن يقوم أحد من إخواننا الكرام بمراجعتها.

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> أذكر أنّه مر بي حديث معزو إلى السلسة الصحيحة.
> ولفظه:
> ( من كان يحسن العربية فلا يتكلم بالأعجمية؛ فإنّه يورث النفاق)
> ولم يتيسر لي مراجعة السلسلة.
> فحبذا أن يقوم أحد من إخواننا الكرام بمراجعتها.


قال الألباني رحمه الله تعالى في السلسة الضعيفة 2/12:
523 - " من أحسن منكم أن يتكلم بالعربية فلا يتكلمن بالفارسية ، فإنه يورث النفاق " .
موضوع .
رواه الحاكم ( 4 / 87 ) من طريق عمر بن هارون : حدثنا أسامة بن زيد الليثي عن نافع عن ابن عمر مرفوعا . سكت عليه الحاكم ورده الذهبي بقوله : " عمر كذبه ابن معين ، وتركه الجماعة " . وقد سود السيوطي " جامعه " بهذا الحديث ، فتعقبه الشارح بكلام الذهبي هذا ، ثم قال : " فكان ينبغي للمصنف حذفه ، وليته إذ ذكره بين حاله " .

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> أذكر أنّه مر بي حديث معزو إلى السلسة الصحيحة.
> ولفظه:
> ( من كان يحسن العربية فلا يتكلم بالأعجمية؛ فإنّه يورث النفاق)
> ولم يتيسر لي مراجعة السلسلة.
> فحبذا أن يقوم أحد من إخواننا الكرام بمراجعتها.


قال الألباني رحمه الله تعالى في السلسة الضعيفة 2/12:
523 - " من أحسن منكم أن يتكلم بالعربية فلا يتكلمن بالفارسية ، فإنه يورث النفاق " .
موضوع .
رواه الحاكم ( 4 / 87 ) من طريق عمر بن هارون : حدثنا أسامة بن زيد الليثي عن نافع عن ابن عمر مرفوعا . سكت عليه الحاكم ورده الذهبي بقوله : " عمر كذبه ابن معين ، وتركه الجماعة " . وقد سود السيوطي " جامعه " بهذا الحديث ، فتعقبه الشارح بكلام الذهبي هذا ، ثم قال : " فكان ينبغي للمصنف حذفه ، وليته إذ ذكره بين حاله " .

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

جزاك الله خيراً أخي أبا حاتم.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

*قال الشيخ المنجد وفقه الله :*
*التكلم بالعربية ما أمكن* 

*ومن آداب الحديث كذلك: أن يكون باللغة العربية للعرب المسلمين، فالعرب يتكلمون باللغة العربية، وفي هذا الزمان -مع الأسف- أمر قد خولف، وطغى الغزو الثقافي الكافر على عقول المسلمين، وأعجب أبناء المسلمين بالكفرة أيما إعجاب؛ حتى صاروا يتحدثون بلغتهم، ويتفاخر المسلم بحديثه بلغة الكفار لكي يعرِّف بأنه يعرف لغتهم وأنه يجيدها، ويخرج حروفهم على حسب المخارج الموجودة عندهم ويتقنها، ويتكلم الإنجليزية بطلاقة، فهذا صار -الآن- عندنا أمراً شائعاً ومنتشراً مع الأسف. لا شك أن الله سبحانه وتعالى خلق البشر ولهم ألسنة مختلفة، قال الله عز وجل: وَاخْتِلافُ أَلْسِنَتِكُمْ وَأَلْوَانِكُمْ  [الروم:22]، والله عز وجل أرسل كل رسول بلسان قومه، ونحن مسلمون نتكلم اللغة العربية، ونبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم من العرب، والقرآن كلام الله عربي، فلماذا نتكلم بغير اللغة العربية في أحاديثنا وكلامنا ومناقشاتنا؟ وقد ذكر ابن تيمية -رحمه الله تعالى- في كتابه العظيم اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم مخالفة أصحاب الجحيم كلاماً في هذا الموضوع، وهو الكلام والمحادثة والتحدث بغير العربية، فقال: كره الإمام أحمد أسماء الشهور بالفارسية،*
* قال شيخ الإسلام : ما قاله أحمد له وجهان:* 
*أولاً: إذا لم يعرف الاسم، فإنه قد يكون محرماً، كأن يكون الاسم معناه فيه شرك، وأنت تتكلم وتستعمل هذا الاسم، ويمكن أن يكون فيه شرك، وتعبيد لغير الله، مثل بعض أسماء الكفار: عبد المسيح، كأن عبد المسيح مترجمة مثلاً.*
* والسبب الثاني: كراهته أن يتعود الرجل النطق بغير العربية، فإن اللسان العربي شعار الإسلام وأهله، واللغات من أعظم شعائر الأمم التي بها يتميزون. فإذاً اللغة العربية من الأشياء التي تميز هذه الأمة عن بقية الأمم، فلماذا نستخدم لغة غيرنا..؟! ثم قال شيخ الإسلام -رحمه الله-: وأما الخطاب بالأعجمية من غير حاجة في أسماء الناس والشهور فهو منهي عنه مع الجهل بالمعنى بلا ريب، أي: لو أنك لا تعرف المعنى فلا تتكلم؛ لأنه قد يكون شركاً أو كفراً، ولا تتكلم بلغة غير العربية في شيء لا تعرف معناه لأنه قد يكون شركاً أو كفراً؛ خصوصاً أسماء الأشهر، ولا تستعمل أسماء الكفار. وقد أخذ -أي: الإمام أحمد رحمه الله- بحديث عمر رضي الله عنه الذي فيه النهي عن رطانتهم وعن شهود أعيادهم، وقد نهى عمر عن رطانة الأعاجم، فقد استدل بنهي عمر عن الرِطانة -أو الرَطانه- مطلقاً -هذا كلام ابن تيمية - وقال الشافعي فيما رواه السلفي بإسناد معروف إلى محمد بن عبد الله بن الحكم قال: سمعت محمد بن إدريس الشافعي يقول: سمى الله الطالبين من فضله في الشراء والبيع تجاراً، ولم تزل العرب تسميهم التجار، ثم سماهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بما سمى الله به من التجارة بلسان العرب، والسماسرة -السمسار: كلمة أعجمية معناها: تاجر- اسم من أسماء العجم، فلا نحب أن يسمى رجل يعرف بالعربية تاجراً إلا تاجراً، ولا ينطق بالعربية فيسمي شيئاً بالأعجمية؛ وذلك أن اللسان الذي اختاره الله عز وجل لسان العرب، فأنزل به كتابه العزيز، وجعله لسان خاتم أنبيائه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. قال شيخ الإسلام : فقد كره الشافعي لمن يعرف العربية أن يسمي بغيرها. ولذلك -الآن- هناك بعض الناس يسمون بأسماء أعاجم مثل: ميرفت وناريمان وشيرهان وشيرين ونيفين... فهذه أسماء أعجمية، وكذلك يسمون بأسماء الكفار: أيسلندا، أوغندا، سوزان، دينا... فصاروا يسمون بأسماء الكفار، وقد يكون الاسم معناه قبيحاً وفيه شرك أو كفر ويسمون به*

----------


## عبد المنعم الثاني

بارك الله فيكم على النقل الرائع

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------

